
Voronoi Diagrams – France, Reconstructed from Apparently Inadequate Data - carterschonwald
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2009/10/26/419-france-reconstructed-from-apparently-inadequate-data/
======
pvg
Not sure why this is labeled a Voronoi diagram, it might be for some set of
points but none are there. The algorithm mentioned in the blurb is MDSCAL,
googling around finds various references including this survey paper

[http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/berrin/cs512/reading/camastra-...](http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/berrin/cs512/reading/camastra-
dimensionality.pdf)

~~~
fhars
It is labeled Voroni diagram because the actual map _is_ a Voroni diagramm of
the points placed by the algorithm, clipped to some outline.

